# Changing fuel Filter on 2003 Altima



## nexenrod (Jun 28, 2004)

Does anyone know if this is very difficult to do or is easily accessed? I'm not much of a mechanic but can find my way around a bit....is this something I can do? Appreciate any help....

Thanks....


----------



## pmhto (Jul 6, 2004)

i've replaced the fuel filter in my 97 altima, and it was one of the easier jobs to do. yours will be a bit different, but i think its easier than changing oil.
you have to depressurize the fuel system. start the car, then pull the fuel pump fuse. it still leaks a bit of fuel when you undo the fuel lines, so keep some rags and a small container under the filter to catch the gas.


----------



## nexenrod (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks...pmhto...is it back near the tank or under the hood? I assume it's of the external filter variety?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

nexenrod said:


> Thanks...pmhto...is it back near the tank or under the hood? I assume it's of the external filter variety?


last i checked the 2002 and up altima's didn't have a fuel filter. the filter is a screen at the suction of the fuel pump in the tank. I repeat it is not a serviceable part, so make sure you put good gas in your car.


----------



## pmhto (Jul 6, 2004)

i just read the last reply, so i checked on another nissan site. 
i think nexenrod is right. there is no fuel filter on your car. just a screen. 
however, i also read about a recall for the screen in canada. it said something about the possibility of ice crystals forming on the screen and blocking the fuel flow. this was in areas experiencing "extreme" cold, so if thats you, you might want to check with nissan.


----------



## randy57 (Jul 22, 2004)

93 Altima's Fuel Filter is located on the fire wall almost in the center of the drivers side . it is very easy to replace, part cost about 10.25 at auto parts store pick up brochure on changing fuel pump. make sure you relive pressure in fuel line by starting car and then pull the fuel pump fuse , located near battery (its marked) then use screw driver to loosen hose clamps and install the new one, I did this once without relieving pressure , and had a much bigger mess than by relieving pressure. Hope this helps.......


----------



## winsan (May 13, 2004)

yes, Nissan North America recalled all 2002-2003 Altima regarding the fuel filter/screen. You can check the dealership.


----------

